# Humidity



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 19, 2017)

Living in Florida, it's always humid. Even with the AC running constantly, the house is still always 50-65% humidity. I was wondering how that works for the mantis habitats before spraying. Would the cups &amp; terrariums (when dry) be at least the same humidity as the house? Probably a dumb question. I assume yes, but I really am not sure.  I ordered hydrometers, but they haven't arrived yet, so I'm not sure how much/often I should spray their enclosures.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 19, 2017)

From what I’ve seen I’m my containers and enclosures, humidity tends to drop. If you have a hydrometer you can test and see what the humidity actally is in the enclosure. It’s still always good to mist so the mantis will have available water to drink and stay hydrated.

ive always misted my mantises every night and I’ve never had issues.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 19, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> ive always misted my mantises every night and I’ve never had issues.


Right now I mist every morning. I mist lighter for the ones with lower humidity requirements, but I noticed there was mold growing in my Shield's substrate ( eco earth) when she was still in her cup, so I've tried not to spray the enclosures too much. I ordered some gages to stick inside the terrariums, but what do you use to monitor humidity in cups?  I do have a temp/humidity reader in the "greenhouse" that the cups sit in.

Also, is it safe to put a low watt heating mat under something like this with a metal base? My house is always 72 - 75 F and I'm afraid it's too cold?


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 19, 2017)

I have very low humidity during winter from the heating and only mist my deli cups' when the substrate begins to start to dry, once or twice a week. As for heat mat it would be fine most mantids enjoy the warmth. I keep most of mine at 70-80 and they seem not to mind.


----------



## bugboymark (Dec 20, 2017)

That's a really neat greenhouse type enclosure (for the cups).  I could really use something like that for mine.  I keep mine in the basement with a couple heat lamps (on timers).  Typical of a basement in the winter, I struggle with low humidity and a pretty big temperature drop at night.  Something like that would be helpful. A small heat mat underneath would be great to keep it from getting too cool at night. Where did you get it? (if you already answered that in previous threads...my bad!  ).  Thanks.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

bugboymark said:


> That's a really neat greenhouse type enclosure (for the cups).  I could really use something like that for mine.  I keep mine in the basement with a couple heat lamps (on timers).  Typical of a basement in the winter, I struggle with low humidity and a pretty big temperature drop at night.  Something like that would be helpful. A small heat mat underneath would be great to keep it from getting too cool at night. Where did you get it? (if you already answered that in previous threads...my bad!  ).  Thanks.


It's the Socker Greenhouse from Ikea (I spray painted it silver &amp; put 1/2" foam feet under each corner to raise it enough fit a heating mat underneath) - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70186603/


----------



## bugboymark (Dec 20, 2017)

Excellent.  Have an IKEA not far from my house.  Thanks!


----------



## Teamonger (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a very similar set up but with a large ExoTerra where I place all my cups and containers. I have heat lamps and a humidifier set up so I can keep the inside of the ExoTerra controlled. All the containers within the ExoTerra are mesh so the humidity/heat is the same throughout. 

In time my goal is to get some glass doored wardrobes from IKEA, cut ventilation in the back panels (or add a few fans depending) and set that up so the inside stays the correct temp/humidity on each shelf and I can have the room outside at a more reasonable human temperature then 25°C.

I will definitely put up pics when I get to that point  

In your case if you are worried about too much humidity you could always put like a bag of rice or cat litter (Though I could see that choice being dangerous for the mantises perhaps) to help soak up moister and keep it under control. Dehumidifiers shouldn't be too expensive to find either. The AC does a bit of that but an actual dehumidifier would do better.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

@Teamonger That sounds awesome!  I originally set mine up to heat easier and to keep the cats from knocking cups off the table.  I have a temp and hydrometer gauge within the green house (humidity is good) but I am having a bit of a time figuring out what the humidity is within the cups. I may buy a probe type humidity reader so I can check individual cups. The glass doored Ikea wardrobe sounds like a fabulous idea! I'd def like to see photos when you get it complete


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 21, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms When you buy a hygrometer be sure to thoroughly investigate the product. I say that as the analog dial ones are straightforward (placed directly in the habitat), but the digital ones are often misleading or flat-out lied about by uneducated or (greedy) sellers.

For example the basic digital model style without probe you would have to place the whole model in your greenhouse container, or mantid habitat to measure humidity. Then there are the styles with a probe, or with a probe a cover, but those probes are only for temperature (no matter what it says). With those models you will still have to place the entire product in your greenhouse container, or mantid habitat to measure humidity.

A real digital humidity probe itself looks like that, identifiable by all the holes in the plastic cover. I personally have this version in 110v (wires to a wall outlet) with a probe, but it requires a bit of easy DIY.

Interestingly enough the last model can be hooked-up to a device if humidity is over a set limit, or falls under a set limit. That is if I set it for 60% humidity and it reach 65% it would turn on a fan to circulate the air. Or I could set it for 60% humidity and if it fell to 55% it could turn on a ultrasonic humidifier. The model will allow setting up only one device, be it the fan or humidifier, depending which would be more useful. There are other models that offer both options, the fan if too high, or a humidifier if humidity is too low.

Hygrometers come in many other more models and styles too, but these are the basic ones you will see for sale online at eBay, Amazon, pet stores, etc.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> the digital ones are often misleading or flat-out lied about by uneducated or (greedy) sellers.


Good to know! I ordered analog ones. I don't know why, but I always trust analog over digital products lol

I was thinking the probe one might be good just for testing humidity in cups, since they are a bit small to put the analog ones?


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 21, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Good to know! I ordered analog ones. I don't know why, but I always trust analog over digital products lol
> 
> I was thinking the probe one might be good just for testing humidity in cups, since they are a bit small to put the analog ones?


The analog ones do use the time tested gauge design so that is a plus. The digital ones, at least the last one I actually have, can easily be calibrated for accuracy. So far they tend to be a few percentages of each other from the factory too. It seems to be the usual, which ever model someone is comfortable with.  

Indeed a real probe is the only way to test small containers; however, getting that precise in humidity may not be worth the effort. If a habitat has proper airflow, testing beside the habitat (or in your greenhouse itself) should yield the same results.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> If a habitat has proper airflow, testing beside the habitat (or in your greenhouse itself) should yield the same results.


Awesome! That's what I was wondering... As per my reading in my "greenhouse" it's always around 60 - 65% humidity. So far everyone is having good molts, so I must be doing something right lol. My little budwing actually had a molt last night and my shield is due any day. Not sure when the 3 new ones are due.


----------

